# Egg Foo Young



## Kayelle (May 10, 2010)

This is my husband's contribution. It's just right for the two of us, and is very good!  We serve his on a bed of rice, and this is great for my low carb diet.

The sauce is delicious....

*Steve's Shrimp Egg Foo Young*


                     4 eggs
                     8 ounces fresh bean sprouts
                     1/3 cup thinly sliced green onions
                     1 1/2  cups cooked small shrimp, or chopped larger  ones
                     1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 tsp. salt
*SAUCE.*
1 cup chicken broth
4 tsp. cornstarch
2 tsp. rice vinegar
2 Tbs. soy sauce
1 tsp. mustard powder
1/8 tsp. white pepper
 

*Beat  together the eggs, bean sprouts, green onions,  shrimp, and garlic powder and salt in a bowl until well-combined. Heat  small amount of vegetable oil in  a skillet, or griddle over medium heat, and scoop about 1/4 cup of the  egg mixture  into the griddle to make a patty. A griddle is more efficient. Fry until golden brown, about 4  minutes per side, and repeat with the remaining egg mixture. Set the  patties aside, and keep warm.*

*Whisk together the chicken  broth, cornstarch,  vinegar, mustard powder, pepper, and soy sauce in a saucepan over  medium-low heat until the  sauce simmers and thickens, about 5 minutes. Spoon the sauce over the  patties.                 *


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2010)

I love good Egg Foo Yung!  Thanks, nabbed and saved!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 26, 2010)

Very close to mine but I am definitely going to try your sauce as I am getting tired of mine.  This one sounds yummy with the mustard.  Thanks, Kayelle


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 26, 2010)

I love egg foo young! Just curious...what brand do you use for chicken broth...or do you make your own?


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the nice responses folks, Steve is smiling.

MA, I use nothing but Swanson's chicken broth for my cooking. For me, it's one of those pantry items that not even the best sale on another brand is worth the difference.  I stopped making my own CB when mine wasn't as good as Swanson's.  For me, it's just right.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the nice responses folks, Steve is smiling.
> 
> MA, I use nothing but Swanson's chicken broth for my cooking. For me, it's one of those pantry items that not even the best sale on another brand is worth the difference. I stopped making my own CB when mine wasn't as good as Swanson's. For me, it's just right.


 

I'm the same way, if I find something that is as good as I can make, I buy it.

BTW-I fixed the egg foo yung...enough left over for one more serving today, we are wondering who will get it. It was great!


----------



## Claire (Sep 26, 2010)

You've inspired me.  I haven't made it in years, maybe a decade or two.  You don't even see it in Chinese restaurants the way you used to.  It has a very happy memory for me (maybe I should re-start a food memory line again):  I was stationed at a remote radar station, Finley AFS, ND.  Living in a trailer.  Decided to experiment and make egg foo yung for several GIs I was friends with.  Never made it before, but it was a huge hit.  I was at work the next day when the man who ran the chow hall called me.  (By the way, our chow hall at that time was truly excellent).  He'd heard from a few guys that I'd made this, and did I think we could work out a recipe to feed the 60-100 guys he had to feed for a change of pace?  I hadn't a clue, but the recipe I used as a starting point was from Betty Crocker (then, as now, I use recipes as starting points, not as strict rules).  He and I sat down and multiplied a recipe for a half dozen into one for probably 60 or so.  It worked!  He was thrilled, and I was so flattered (I was maybe 20).  I look back at that and think, only the naivete of youth would have made me go along with it.  If someone asked me to take a recipe for 6 I've made for 30 years, I'd say not only no, but no way in hades would I consider trying to do it.  Ah, the confidence of youth!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2010)

Claire said:


> I look back at that and think, only the naivete of youth would have made me go along with it. If someone asked me to take a recipe for 6 I've made for 30 years, I'd say not only no, but no way in hades would I consider trying to do it. Ah, the confidence of youth!


 
I have the opposite problem, cutting down a recipe I like from my days of cooking to make only enough for two to six.  But, I know how to make 25 gallons of potato salad.


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 26, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have the opposite problem, cutting down a recipe I like from my days of cooking to make only enough for two to six.  But, I know how to make 25 gallons of potato salad.



It's knowledge such as this that has made my mother into the wise and revered sage of culinary questions within our family.  Once, raccoons at our campsite managed to chew their way into a cooler to eat the 20 pounds of potato salad that she had within.  Not a problem for momma.  She simply found some farmer with a pick-up truck selling produce and managed to come up with a different kind of salad.  I sit in awe of you kitchen magicians, Fiona!  Truly.  If someone told me to make 25 pounds of potato salad, I'd wonder if I even had a roasting pan big enough to mix it!  

~Kathleen


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> It's knowledge such as this that has made my mother into the wise and revered sage of culinary questions within our family. Once, raccoons at our campsite managed to chew their way into a cooler to eat the 20 pounds of potato salad that she had within. Not a problem for momma. She simply found some farmer with a pick-up truck selling produce and managed to come up with a different kind of salad. I sit in awe of you kitchen magicians, Fiona! Truly. If someone told me to make 25 pounds of potato salad, I'd wonder if I even had a roasting pan big enough to mix it!
> 
> ~Kathleen


 
That was gallons, Kathleen!!  It was for the salad bar in a restaurant.  I made it every other day.  Need 50 gallons of soup?  I'm your girl!


----------



## SarahBlue (Sep 26, 2010)

I have never made this but I am going to try it now. Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 26, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That was gallons, Kathleen!!  It was for the salad bar in a restaurant.  I made it every other day.  Need 50 gallons of soup?  I'm your girl!



Gallons.....I'm in awe to the point of being speechless.  

If that soup is Cream of Crab....let's talk.  I have canning jars.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 27, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> Gallons.....I'm in awe to the point of being speechless.
> 
> If that soup is Cream of Crab....let's talk. I have canning jars.


 
Any soup you like!  I love making soup!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks for the recipe k-l. copied and saved. 

i never liked the look of egg foo young in chinese restaurants because they practically deep fry the pancakes so that they become oil sponges.

but your (steve's) recipe looks like a healthier version. i'd bet i could even get my dw to eat it if i only used egg whites.


----------



## grain (Sep 28, 2010)

i've heard that egg foo yong was invented in America... possibly it should be put in an american food category.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2010)

grain said:


> i've heard that egg foo yong was invented in America... possibly it should be put in an american food category.


 
It is considered Ethinic as it is served in Asian restaurants.

From Wikipedia:
*Egg foo young* is an omelette dish found in British and American Chinese cuisine. The name comes from the Cantonese language. The dish is associated with Tiki culture, and American Chinese restaurants today often list it as "Polynesian" in their menus. Egg foo young is derived from Fu Yung Egg Slices, an authentic Chinese recipe from Shanghai.

I think it is placed correctly.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 23, 2015)

Cooking Goddess asked about my Egg Foo Young dinner yesterday, so I looked up the most recent thread and piggybacked on this one rather than start a new thread...hope that's OK.    Since it's basically a veggie omelet with soy sauce, it's adaptable.  Some folks don't care for water chestnuts, I like the crunch they give to this.  

I don't really use a recipe (except for the gravy). My mom used to make this back in the 80's and I always loved it, and just kind of kept making it the way she made it.   
************************ 
5 eggs, beaten

1/2 cup bell pepper, chopped
1/2 cup onion, chopped
a good sized handful of fresh bean sprouts, roughly chopped (about a cup)
small can of water chestnuts, drained and sliced
1 cup of chopped cooked shrimp (or you could use canned)
2 TBS soy sauce

Saute chopped bell peppers and onion until tender, about 5 minutes.  Add sprouts, water chestnuts, shrimp and soy sauce and pour into beaten eggs, mix together.  

Heat a couple of TBS of oil in a large skillet, ladle mixture into skillet with 1/4 c measuring cup.  Some of the egg will run off, just use your spatula to push it back into the formed pattie. After a couple of minutes, lift pattie with spatula, when it's lightly browned and set, flip over and brown the other side.   

*Soy Sauce 'Gravy'*
I can of beef broth (or you could use chicken broth)
2 TBS corn starch
2 TBS soy sauce
1/4 C cold water

Heat beef broth in saucepan.  While broth is heating, mix corn starch and soy sauce with cold water.  Pour into broth, bring back to boil, stirring until thickened.  Pour over Egg Foo Young patties. Garnish with chopped green onion if desired, and enjoy!  

If there are any leftovers, they rewarm nicely the next day.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 23, 2015)

Forgot to add the pic.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks so much, *Cheryl*! Both yours and Kayelle's (Steve's) versions look yummy. Since green peppers make frequent appearances via burps when I eat them cooked, I think I'll toss Kayelle's green onions into your recipe.  I also like the water chestnut idea.

Not sure when I'll get the chance to make this, as I'm doing just TnT recipes until after the garage sale, but I won't forget it's here.

Thanks again!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 24, 2015)

My parody of The Band Perry's *If I Die Young*:

If egg foo yung, garnish it with seafood.

Lay it down on a bed of lettuce.

Serve it on the buffet, at lunch.

Wash it all down with a glass of rum punch


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 24, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks so much, *Cheryl*! Both yours and Kayelle's (Steve's) versions look yummy. Since green peppers make frequent appearances via burps when I eat them cooked, I think I'll toss Kayelle's green onions into your recipe.  I also like the water chestnut idea.
> 
> Not sure when I'll get the chance to make this, as I'm doing just TnT recipes until after the garage sale, but I won't forget it's here.
> 
> Thanks again!


 
You're welcome, CG.  I just had the last of it for lunch.  Next time I make it I'm going to go with *Kay/SousChef's* recipe and add a tsp of dry mustard to the sauce.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 24, 2015)

Mmmm.  Egg Foo Young,   Haven't made it for years.

Thanks for the recipes, Kayelle and Cheryl!  Just need me some sprouts.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 24, 2015)

Great job Cheryl..in addition to the mustard powder in the sauce the little bit of rice vinegar is nice. Steve came home today with some fresh spouts, so it looks like I'll have an evening out of the kitchen soon.


----------



## Addie (Jul 25, 2015)

Pirate loves sprouts. Every time I buy a package for a recipe, they seem to disappear before I can make what I had planned.  Dang kid!


----------



## tenspeed (Jul 25, 2015)

I never made Egg Foo Young before, so I gave it a try for lunch today.  I had some leftover grilled veggies from last night, which I used instead of the shrimp.  It's amazing how the grill taste of a small quantity (less than a half cup) of the veggies permeates the dish.  Rather than making the sauce in a separate pan, I deglazed the saute pan with it, mostly to avoid having to clean another pan.  It thickened a lot faster than it would have in another pan.

  Very easy to make, and it will go on the "do again" list.  I'll have to think about other ingredients to add, and might even try it with shrimp someday!


Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 26, 2015)

Wow, haven't made this in a very looooong time. Thanks for the recipes!


----------



## Addie (Jul 26, 2015)

I love eggs. And then my mind started to work. (A very rare event!) I make frittatas all the time. I make omelets all the time. I order Egg Foo Young when I am at Chinese restaurants. Why not make my own at home. Copied and saved. Thank you very much. On this weeks menu. Green onion and bean sprouts on the grocery list.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 26, 2015)

Glad to hear that so many of you are putting Egg Foo Young on the menu!  Other than a few days ago, it's been probably 5 years since I've made it.  I'll try to remember to put it back in the rotation a little more often than that from now on.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 26, 2015)

It sounds good, but DH does not like eggs if he can recognize them  I'll try to remember to make them when he's away sometime.


----------



## aleciasalibi (Jul 27, 2015)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> My parody of The Band Perry's *If I Die Young*:
> 
> If egg foo yung, garnish it with seafood.
> 
> ...



This is wonderful hahaha. Most I've laughed all day!


----------

